# AMDGPU (Radeon RX Vega 64, 56) on FreeBSD-STABLE?



## dchmelik (Jun 6, 2020)

I've been trying to use amdgpu drivers (drm-devel-kmod, because Radeon RX Vega* needs) with three monitors on FreeBSD since 11.0... in recent months, someone said it finally works on 13-CURRENT, which it does.  However now I read that all FreeBSD has the same ports, so now amdgpu might even work on 12.1-STABLE? (even with three monitors? it'd be interesting to know which earlier also.)

The thing is, I eventually also want to use OpenCL/ROCm, not only through Linux emulation.  Right now I only need multi-monitor feature, which didn't work for me on 12.1 in the past (maybe I setup wrong?)

I know that only X, etc., can use more than one monitor, which I'm sad about, because I boot command-line-only and am hoping for full-featured graphics support there.  Even decades ago, the Linux kernel let you use multiple monitors command-line-only and assign terminals to each... if anyone reading here also lies command-line and might know: is there any possibility of that in the future? (maybe should be another thread, but since I'm not writing a large post and wouldn't know how to add that myself for some time, maybe won't start an entire new thread in hardware forum or wherever...)

An administrator implied it'd work and suggested ask here.  However, now an expert on IRC said 'drm-devel-kmod specifically checks for FreeBSD_version >= 1300097.  So, no'... so would an earlier drm-*-kmod else work for multi-monitor Vega* AMDGPU or I just have to wait?


----------



## Raffeale (Jun 9, 2020)

i run FreeBSD 12.1 with drm 5.0 , my cpu is AMD R3500U (Vega8 vga card) , it works perfect.
read this thread :
https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/amd-vega-and-radeon-series-vga-card-driver-for-freebsd-12-1-tutorial-for-beginner-update-2020-04-06.73901


----------



## dchmelik (Jun 10, 2020)

I almost never know/care about AMD's multiple engineering/secret/prerelease names/categories/numbers and never refer to those myself.  What I was asking about is what's called an AMD Radeon RX Vega 64 (usually same series/driver as 56) on the box or easy-to-find on AMD's website.  When it's just a chip inside another Radeon/Vega, it was a prerelease/secret name/category/number (not classic/standard Radeon, but later standard Vega with RX as an adjective then Radeon as a second adjective) and that's why I'm told I _need drm-devel-kmod driver_ (Vega 56 people probably do to as it's just fewer of same intenal GPU chip.) Vega chips when also part of card name are few years newer than so-called Vega 8 (chip in what's maybe normally just called Radeons) but my driver is for a newer low (not over 10, if I recall correctly) & higher (mid-10s) Vega numbers used alternatively. No thanks to AMD for all that confusion... when you go to most Free/Libre/Opensource Software (FLS, OSS, FOSS, FLOSS) it can be a chore of several hours/days matching the several names/categories/numbers that might apply to one card's chip without the others being listed (some also not numerical, but various such companes often name processors after various unrelated physical locations.) If anyone used Vega 64 (or perhaps same GPU 56) with stable drivers, I'd be wrong... if you can use those on multilpe monitors! (anyone done this yet?)


----------

